# 💝Thanks Elaina!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

We got a package today from Elaina. It's the Louisdog Bibbidi sweater and scarf and I couldn't be happier with it. After a spin in the dryer the size small is a nice fit on Ava. We are so pleased with it, Ava couldn't wait to wear it...she even dragged her scarf over to me to try on. I'll have to play with it a bit more and take a pic again soon. I'd also like to share pics of the dogs hanging out on the porch on this unseasonably warm day☀. 





Spying on mom!


That beautiful face!❤❤❤❤❤❤




Bailey's beautiful blue eyes


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay, glad you got the package and glad your happy with the bibbidi sweater set . it looks gorgeous on Ava !!! and I love the pink collar with it and the pretty dog tag too. thanks for posting pics


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks so much! It got here so fast! It runs small. Seems like the older LD things in size small run pretty small. It was a bit roomy on her, only in the chest...but after a wash in warm water and a nice long dry it shrunk. It's a very nice sweater, you were right, such a pretty color. I the thought that particular collar was perfect to pair with it for a pop of color and to bring out those pretty pink rhinestones on the bottom that had LD initialed. 
Did I ever see Ellie's Love Franky and Lola tag? I do not remember?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello my baby girl, you are looking fabulous in your new shirt from elaina!
How cute  don't worry Kendall and Bailey I'm not forgetting about you two, you are both adorable too!

I love that your have paired in with the SL collar it looks beautiful, can't wait to see it with the scarf


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Hello my baby girl, you are looking fabulous in your new shirt from elaina!
> How cute  don't worry Kendall and Bailey I'm not forgetting about you two, you are both adorable too!
> 
> I love that your have paired in with the SL collar it looks beautiful, can't wait to see it with the scarf



Thanks babes! Elaina's hooking us all up lately with such awesome things to add to our chi's collections. 
Ava sends you a million puppy kisses and Kendall and Bailey say hello right back at you!
How was your hair appointment? I hope your planning on sending me pics of your new do😊
Do you have an eta on when you'll get your SL harness? I can't wait to see that. Did I pm you a pic of an adorable egg bed Elaina and I are getting for our chi's? Melissa messaged me today that she's going to add it.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Hello my baby girl, you are looking fabulous in your new shirt from elaina!
> ...


Hair appointment is tomorrow at 1pm, it's currently 2am and I can't sleep... As usual! I will defo send you a photo once it's done 
Melissa said she's got it, I'm guessing she's waiting on the rest of my next order to send it unless it's on it's way. It shouldn't be too long, fingers crossed!
I didn't see the egg bed, have you got a photo? Would love to see it!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Hair appointment is tomorrow at 1pm, it's currently 2am and I can't sleep... As usual! I will defo send you a photo once it's done
> Melissa said she's got it, I'm guessing she's waiting on the rest of my next order to send it unless it's on it's way. It shouldn't be too long, fingers crossed!
> I didn't see the egg bed, have you got a photo? Would love to see it!



How are you feeling? I'm hoping much better, you had me a bit worried. 

Can't wait to see your hair 😍💇🏼

Here's the bed it's by PetLondon, there's another color on the official site


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm feeling lots better, I've been out of bed today so definitely improved  
The egg bed is really cute, your gang are going to love it! 
By the way what extensions do you use?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I'm feeling lots better, I've been out of bed today so definitely improved
> The egg bed is really cute, your gang are going to love it!
> By the way what extensions do you use?



We have beauty supply stores that have a huge selection to choose from. I usually buy Remi Goddess or Indy Remy. I may try Brazilian next.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I'm feeling lots better, I've been out of bed today so definitely improved
> The egg bed is really cute, your gang are going to love it!
> By the way what extensions do you use?



The hair I use matches my hair perfect. I usually buy 16" but this time I'm gonna go 18".


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I'm feeling lots better, I've been out of bed today so definitely improved
> The egg bed is really cute, your gang are going to love it!
> By the way what extensions do you use?



I like my hair straight but sometimes I add curls. Straight looks best on my round face. How about you?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

You look gorgeous on that photo!
I LOVE the shoes. Also I get 20" Brazilian, here is a photo of the before and after from the last time I got it..


Tomorrow though it will look the same but pastel pink


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> You look gorgeous on that photo!
> I urple_heart: the shoes. Also I get 20" Brazilian, here is a photo of the before and after from the last time I got it..
> 
> 
> Tomorrow though it will look the same but pastel pink



Thanks sweetie! I LOVE that length on you. And the color!❤❤

I'm 5' 3" if I go 20" it'll go past my tush lol. But you have me tempted. Can't wait to see your hair tomorrow. I do my own hair and my cousin is a stylist. Do you use the same hair dresser or are you trying a new place?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > You look gorgeous on that photo!
> ...


I'm only 5'2" they do give me a trim though once they have been put in, but I've always got 20". I would try 20" it's so nice, ecspecially when worn up in a high pony tail! I always use the same place, I have a stylist for colour and I have a stylist for extensions. 
It must be so handy having a cousin that can do it for you, that way you just have to buy the hair. I wish I could do that 
Have you ever thought of going abit lighter or have you always stuck with darker hair? I can imagine you with some honey highlights


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much! It got here so fast! It runs small. Seems like the older LD things in size small run pretty small. It was a bit roomy on her, only in the chest...but after a wash in warm water and a nice long dry it shrunk. It's a very nice sweater, you were right, such a pretty color. I the thought that particular collar was perfect to pair with it for a pop of color and to bring out those pretty pink rhinestones on the bottom that had LD initialed.
> Did I ever see Ellie's Love Franky and Lola tag? I do not remember?


your welcome . glad it got to you quickly. I usually always run out with the packages as soon as possible so they can arrive quickly ... yes, it does run short like I said , and the neck is small too. its just the style of it is roomy in the chest . glad you were able to shrink it in the washer and dryer . it looks like a perfect fit on her now. 

yes, you did see the tag from Franky and Lola. I posted some pics as soon as I got it. they weren't the greatest but I snapped some quick pics so you could see how it looked. 
i'll have to match it to an outfit with one of Ellies pretty SL collars and snap some more pics.. I think later in the week like thurs. or fri. I cant wait to get the puppy pink nouveau bow collar for Ellie though. 

let me know when Melissa posts the pet London beds. I just threw one of Ellies old beds away . it was getting old and I wanted to make room for a new one


----------



## MrM27 (Jul 7, 2014)

What an adorable sweater Ava is wearing. Looks perfect on her. I'm huge fan of taking pictures of my little guy Leo which is why I have close to 4,000 in my phone and I have to say that the picture with the caption "spying on mom" is incredible in my opinion.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cute!! Ava is such a good model.  I love the spying picture and that one of Bailey is so pretty too!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MrM27 said:


> What an adorable sweater Ava is wearing. Looks perfect on her. I'm huge fan of taking pictures of my little guy Leo which is why I have close to 4,000 in my phone and I have to say that the picture with the caption "spying on mom" is incredible in my opinion.



Thank you! The amount of pics I have of my dogs is insane. I def have more pics of them than I do of anything else. Even my nieces lol
And that spy pic was a total blooper that turned out to be awesome. I love pics like that. Thank you😊 I hope to see more pics of Leo soon!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Cute!! Ava is such a good model.  I love the spying picture and that one of Bailey is so pretty too!



Thanks Camille! The spying pic is so funny. It was a total accident, it was really windy and the blinds covered half of Ava's face right as I took the shot. But it turned out pretty cool. 
And Bailey says thank you. I love his eyes. He was actually fixated on a treat in that pic. Go figure!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I'm only 5'2" they do give me a trim though once they have been put in, but I've always got 20". I would try 20" it's so nice, ecspecially when worn up in a high pony tail! I always use the same place, I have a stylist for colour and I have a stylist for extensions.
> It must be so handy having a cousin that can do it for you, that way you just have to buy the hair. I wish I could do that
> Have you ever thought of going abit lighter or have you always stuck with darker hair? I can imagine you with some honey highlights



I'll have to try 20" next summer. Awe your just a dainty little thing like me 😍😍. I'm not sure I'll never color my hair. But if I did I agree honey highlights is what I'd choose. I use to do ombré colored extensions over a decade ago it's funny how that style has come back now.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

The sweater is so stylish on Ava, i want to see a pic with the scarf! Some scarves are so cute but I hesitate because I don't know how practical they would be. They would be so warm up here I would think. Bailey is so pretty, his eyes are so unique. Ava is stunning as usual!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> The sweater is so stylish on Ava, i want to see a pic with the scarf! Some scarves are so cute but I hesitate because I don't know how practical they would be. They would be so warm up here I would think. Bailey is so pretty, his eyes are so unique. Ava is stunning as usual!


Ava and Bailey say thanks Deb! The scarf is so adorable. Ava's neck is so tiny I'll have to play with the scarf a bit to get it to lay the right way.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> your welcome . glad it got to you quickly. I usually always run out with the packages as soon as possible so they can arrive quickly ... yes, it does run short like I said , and the neck is small too. its just the style of it is roomy in the chest . glad you were able to shrink it in the washer and dryer . it looks like a perfect fit on her now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I couldn't be happier with how quickly I got it.. I have to say thanks to you again as this is the second sold out item I've gotten from you. I'm thrilled to add any old things to Ava's collection that I can. So thanks again. 

I noticed Melissa has added a few new things to DC, the Trilly Brilly sweater and a tee by another brand and some Pretty pet. Hopefully that bed will go up today. I also got an email late last night that she will be adding the other brand I asked for Lella Su😍😍. I'm still waiting to hear about Charlottes dress. 

I'll have to see Ellie's tag in better lighting.

Did you have some popcorn? Bf bought me some and I had some last night😍it was yummy! Just what I needed since I have awful cramps and crazy cravings! Lol


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

There's that beautiful Ava and Kendall and Bailey too! I'm sure Brax was hiding someone too. Ava looks great in her new LD sweater. The SL collar looks great with it. Elaina's really given as all a great opportunity to get great stuff at a great price lately. Love the spying in Mom photo with Kendall and Eva.

I hope Melissa adds the PetLondon stuff, I would like to order that bed and the blanket too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> There's that beautiful Ava and Kendall and Bailey too! I'm sure Brax was hiding someone too. Ava looks great in her new LD sweater. The SL collar looks great with it. Elaina's really given as all a great opportunity to get great stuff at a great price lately. Love the spying in Mom photo with Kendall and Eva.
> 
> I hope Melissa adds the PetLondon stuff, I would like to order that bed and the blanket too.


Hi Michelle! Kendall, Bailey and Ava say thanks! Brax was in her crate
Elaina has been awesome!
I don't know what I was searching for when I came across that egg bed but I knew I had to have it and knew Elaina would love it. Carolina would love the pink one. Aren't they such sweet bed and blankets? I can't wait til Melissa adds them
I'm also having her add the European brands Trilly tutti brilli. There are two sweaters with a bow on them added under new arrivals in blue and in pink. She's also adding Lella Su and hopefully Charlottes dress. 
I really should have pursued my dream of becoming a fashion buyer. I don't know how I find these things but I'm def good at it.
Hope to see some Carolina pics soon.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yep I couldn't be happier with how quickly I got it.. I have to say thanks to you again as this is the second sold out item I've gotten from you. I'm thrilled to add any old things to Ava's collection that I can. So thanks again.
> 
> I noticed Melissa has added a few new things to DC, the Trilly Brilly sweater and a tee by another brand and some Pretty pet. Hopefully that bed will go up today. I also got an email late last night that she will be adding the other brand I asked for Lella Su&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. I'm still waiting to hear about Charlottes dress.
> 
> ...


i'm so glad your happy with the Bibbidi. I have a couple more size S that are sold out that i'm selling. they are brand new , either only tried on or never even tried on... one is an organic teddy shirt and I have it in 2 different colors. ( I wish I got the size xs ... they had it in xs when I ordered these, but I thought s was the best size for Latte and I was wrong :-(. ) the other one is the xoxo dress in grey. not sure you remember any pics of Lyndas dog in this dress. she has it. I never got the xs in this one either but I wish I did .. 
actually , no huge hurry on Melissa adding the bed, cause I want to wait for a sale... ( maybe for Halloween, she'll have one ? ) 
I still cant decide if I want the pink one or the other one. I see Michelle is getting one too !!! wait till she sees the pink one. I love them both and want both colors . lol
I saw the sweater in blue and pink with the bow from Italy. I bet its really nice. cant wait to see the other new things Melissa will be adding that you requested . especially the Lela su . I know I will want to order some for sure. 

no, I never did make popcorn last night .... my plans changed for last night when a friend of mine called . her car broke down and she needed a ride to the garage to pick it up and then we went out to dinner to I Hop. we got pumpkin pancakes and then I got a cheese omlette. yummm. so, I didn't have any room for popcorn. maybe tonight though ! 
did any of the dogs get any popcorn ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm so glad your happy with the Bibbidi. I have a couple more size S that are sold out that i'm selling. they are brand new , either only tried on or never even tried on... one is an organic teddy shirt and I have it in 2 different colors. ( I wish I got the size xs ... they had it in xs when I ordered these, but I thought s was the best size for Latte and I was wrong :-(. ) the other one is the xoxo dress in grey. not sure you remember any pics of Lyndas dog in this dress. she has it. I never got the xs in this one either but I wish I did ..
> 
> actually , no huge hurry on Melissa adding the bed, cause I want to wait for a sale... ( maybe for Halloween, she'll have one ? )
> 
> ...



Yep I'm very happy with the things I've gotten from you so far...thank you thank you! And I would love the teddy shirt if it's the one I'm thinking if it is so sweet. And I'd love to see the dress too. So let me know when you're ready to sell them and I'll send you a payment. 

I think I'll end up with both colors of the bed too 😍😍. I think I'll start with that grey one. Once I get it and see the quality of it then I'll order the pink. I hope she adds more things from Pet London as well. 
The pink would be so cute for Carolina💝
The pink and the blue Trilli sweaters are so adorable. I def want a couple things of that make. I can see the pink Trilly Cody sweater on Ellie. It looks so warm. But I love that Lella Su. I can see ordering loads of it. I'll make a small order of that brand and if the fit and quality is good then I'll def order more. This brand is so dainty and just perfect for Ellie Mae. 

You are such an angel for help your friend, but I'd expect nothing less for you. I hope she gets her car situation worked out.

I can't wait to get the Suckright order. Are you excited? I can't wait to see the party hoodie on Ellie, then I'll maybe get Ava one. 
Haven't checked Pariero yet to see if anything else has been added. Have you?

Look at the size chart for Trilly. I am going to go by back length. I measured Ava and she is 19 centimeters. I'm thinking I'll go with xs. What are your thoughts?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yep I'm very happy with the things I've gotten from you so far...thank you thank you! And I would love the teddy shirt if it's the one I'm thinking if it is so sweet. And I'd love to see the dress too. So let me know when you're ready to sell them and I'll send you a payment.
> 
> I think I'll end up with both colors of the bed too &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. I think I'll start with that grey one. Once I get it and see the quality of it then I'll order the pink. I hope she adds more things from Pet London as well.
> The pink would be so cute for Carolina&#55357;&#56477;
> ...


no, I didn't check Pariero today... last time I checked which was a day or so ago, it was the same. I think they are having some sort of Halloween promo for people in Japan... its all in Japanese writing so I don't think its for us :-(. nothing I want anyways right now. i'm waiting for the poka dot hooded coats and hoodie dress. 

yes, cant wait for the Suckright. i'm alittle nervous that it wont fit Ellie. I mean , that her little legs will slip out. i'm super excited about the one for Minnie . I think that it will be a great fit on her. but, we will see ..

this is the xoxo dress . the color I have is the one pictured in the middle. grey with the pink rhinestone bear in the middle of the bow 

Trendy Dog Clothes- Designer Pet Fashion, Louis Dog, Couture, Teacup, Yorkie, Chihuahua Clothing

and this is the organic bear shirt. I have this color and another color ( i'm pretty sure its sold out on this site ... just they didn't update the site ) 

Organic Teddy Dog Tee by Louisdog


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, I didn't check Pariero today... last time I checked which was a day or so ago, it was the same. I think they are having some sort of Halloween promo for people in Japan... its all in Japanese writing so I don't think its for us :-(. nothing I want anyways right now. i'm waiting for the poka dot hooded coats and hoodie dress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I def want the teddy shirt. It is so pretty! And the xoxo dress too💝💝. 

What about Trilly tutti sizing? I added a bit more about that in my last comment to you. Let me know your thoughts on that.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yep I def want the teddy shirt. It is so pretty! And the xoxo dress too&#55357;&#56477;&#55357;&#56477;.
> 
> What about Trilly tutti sizing? I added a bit more about that in my last comment to you. Let me know your thoughts on that.


its really hard to say for sure cause we're not familiar with this make... 

going by the size chart... the xxs is 17cm in length ( 6.69 inches )
and the xs is 20 cm in length ( 7.87 inches ) . I think either of those lengths would work. 
but, not sure if the xxs neck would be too snug, depends also how stretchy the fabric ... neck on xxs is 14 cm ( 5.51 inches ) , and the xs neck is 19 cm ( 7.48 inches . 

so, its a chance to order either size. i'd prob. go with the xs but , so hard to say for sure

also... to me , the chest measurement on the size chart don't make sense... they seem too small, or maybe your supposed to double them ? ( but, if you doubled them, they'd be huge ) I don't know.

I would go with xs . I think the xxs may be Carolina size in the neck and chest part


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> its really hard to say for sure cause we're not familiar with this make...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I'm glad you said it, cause u was thinking the chest seems small too. But it's sweater and I'm sure it's stretchy. I think I'd def go with xs for Ava. Xxs seems for Carolina and Ellie.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only 5'2" they do give me a trim though once they have been put in, but I've always got 20". I would try 20" it's so nice, ecspecially when worn up in a high pony tail! I always use the same place, I have a stylist for colour and I have a stylist for extensions.
> ...


My hair is all done now will send you a photo soon


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


What's hubby think of the new hair? Does he think it's as gorgeous as I do?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Chiluv04 said:
> ...


He absolutely loves it, he actually prefers it to my blonde


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

looks great on her


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Michelle! Kendall, Bailey and Ava say thanks! Brax was in her crate
> Elaina has been awesome!
> I don't know what I was searching for when I came across that egg bed but I knew I had to have it and knew Elaina would love it. Carolina would love the pink one. Aren't they such sweet bed and blankets? I can't wait til Melissa adds them
> I'm also having her add the European brands Trilly tutti brilli. There are two sweaters with a bow on them added under new arrivals in blue and in pink. She's also adding Lella Su and hopefully Charlottes dress.
> ...


You should be a fashion buyer, you're great at it. Thanks for being ours!! I saw the sweaters and they look really nice, but I tend to put Carolina in more hoodies. I think I'm going to try a suckright hoodie after I see what Elaina thinks of the size and fit on Ellie. I hope Melissa runs another sale at the end of the month, since I was away for the last one. I was tempted to order, but I didn't want to use a credit card on public Wi-Fi.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> You should be a fashion buyer, you're great at it. Thanks for being ours!! I saw the sweaters and they look really nice, but I tend to put Carolina in more hoodies. I think I'm going to try a suckright hoodie after I see what Elaina thinks of the size and fit on Ellie. I hope Melissa runs another sale at the end of the month, since I was away for the last one. I was tempted to order, but I didn't want to use a credit card on public Wi-Fi.



There are more things to that brand. Those are the first things that she's added so far. She's actually waiting for them to get a US distributor which is supposed to take place by the end of this month. The two items I want of this brand is actually an ivory lace hoodie and another hoodie that's pink with a pompom, they are sweater style hoodies. 
As far as Suckright, I do think the party hoodie will fit Ellie. It could be roomy on Carolina. I do have an xs bunny hoodie here by Suckright and it fits Ava great, it does run small, but the party hoodie is a different style so that one could run a little roomier, I only have it in a small as of now. I do plan to get the xs though. 
I do hope she has a Halloween sale, being that we're getting into the final week of the month almost, I am really hoping she can add a lot of the new designers I've introduced to her before this sale, including the egg beds. I do have over 1,000 points but I'm trying to save them until Xmas so it'll be really tough to decide on whether to just order the bed or order the bed and maybe one of each of the new designers. I guess I'll see what all she's added by the end of the month.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> looks great on her



Thanks Christie!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> He absolutely loves it, he actually prefers it to my blonde



What color is your natural hair? Have you ever experimented with any other colors? My cousin loves doing crazy colors on her hair. Currently her hair is a bright red color. If you've ever heard of the tv show Divas, there's a wrestler named Eva Marie who has bright red hair. My cousins hair is about that color. You'd look gorgeous red.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> My hair is all done now will send you a photo soon


Jessica, I want to see a pic of your new hair . I can only see the tiny Avatar pic. is there another pic on different thread ? I wanna see !!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > He absolutely loves it, he actually prefers it to my blonde
> ...


I'm naturally a light brown. I experimented with lots of colours when I was younger.
I've been purple, lilac, baby blue, pink, silver, blonde and caramel.
I use the crazy colours sometimes although I find they fade very quickly I like the fudge paintbox colours as they are very concentrated so the stain lasts longer and they are very conditioning.
I will have a look at the red, to be honest I've always been hesitant about red I'm not sure why. I'm sure your cousin suits it though!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > My hair is all done now will send you a photo soon
> ...


Of course sweetie, here's a photo...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I'm naturally a light brown. I experimented with lots of colours when I was younger.
> I've been purple, lilac, baby blue, pink, silver, blonde and caramel.
> I use the crazy colours sometimes although I find they fade very quickly I like the fudge paintbox colours as they are very concentrated so the stain lasts longer and they are very conditioning.
> I will have a look at the red, to be honest I've always been hesitant about red I'm not sure why. I'm sure your cousin suits it though!



Here's Eva Marie

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0f/eb/41/0feb411bad121bc463d934124c6212b6.jpg


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I'm naturally a light brown. I experimented with lots of colours when I was younger.
> ...


OMG wow! Now she is BEAUT!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> OMG wow! Now she is BEAUT!



She sure is!! And I love the tv show Divas ❤


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Of course sweetie, here's a photo...


WOW!! Pink looks great on you, I love it. I've never colored mine with the fear it would never come back my real true color again. I'm a natural strawberry blonde and never wanted to mess around losing that color. I do keep telling my hairdresser that if I go white or grey then we can have fun and color away.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

It's a good thing you have never coloured yours, the condition must be perfect!
And Thankyou im glad you like it, I was just getting bored of being blonde all the time so thought I'd have a change


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Of course sweetie, here's a photo...


its so pretty, I love it !!! you looked gorgeous with the blonde and you look gorgeous with the pink too !!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aww Thankyou elaina  pleased you likey!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, I LOVE the shade of pink...really beautiful, you carry it off perfectly. Pink is my favorite color, my husband likes me in any shade of pink.
Looking good!


----------

